# Domain login - "Unable to log you on becuase of an account restriction" - Not RDP



## Worros (Jan 16, 2009)

*Domain login - "Unable to log you on becuase of an account restriction" - Not RDP*

Hi all,

Got a problem that has me stumped, and is proving tough to Google.

Attempting to log on to a 2k3 domain in native mode after patching the DC to latest set is producing

"Unable to log you on because of an account restriction"

Google tells me this is a common error when trying to access an account with no password via the network for XP - primarily home edition.

This isn't the case with my installation. The AD domain is successfully authenticating all but 1 user exhibiting this symptom. The user has had their account disabled and reenabled, and password reset several times.

Nothing in the event viewer seems to be indicative of the problem. The account is enabled and not logged out, and also has no login restrictions.

I'm lost and exhausted my usual problem solving channels, i'm fairly experienced with AD/Exchange generally.

Any hints on debugging would be appreciated (FYI, its my account thats causing the issue - and i'm a domain admin)


----------



## johnburgess (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Domain login - "Unable to log you on becuase of an account restriction" - Not RDP*

I seem to be having the same problem - I've added a 2008R2 server to our network and made it the PDC. Now only the administrator account is able to remote desktop to servers we have in Australia. (Access to servers here seems OK). Message is "Unable to log you on because of an account restriction" again, but what is the restriction?


----------



## Worros (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Domain login - "Unable to log you on becuase of an account restriction" - Not RDP*

FWIW - I ended up recreating my account. Turned out it was a restriction caused by a group policy introduced by an RSA vpn service that modified some part of my account.


----------

